# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الأجنبية الجنائية  Foreign Criminal Laws >  INDIAN:The Code of Criminal Procedure, 1973 (CrPc)

## هيثم الفقى

CONTENTS
Particulars 
*1. Short title, extent and commencement*
(1) This Act may be called the Code of Criminal Procedure, 1973.  
(2) It extends to the whole of India except the State of Jammu and Kashmir:  
Provided that the provisions of this Code, other than those relating to Chapters VIII, X and XI thereof, shall not apply- 
(a) to the State of Nagaland, 

(b) to the tribal areas, 

but the concerned State Government may , by notification apply such provisions or any of them to the whole or part of the State of Nagaland or such tribal areas, as the case may be, with such supplemental, incidental or consequential modifications, as may be specified in the notification. 

Explanation.- In this section, "tribal areas" means the territories which immediately before the 21st day of January, 1972, were included in the tribal areas of Assam, as referred to in paragraph 20 of the Sixth Schedule to the Constitution, other than those within the local limits of the municipality of Shillong.  
(3) It shall come into force on the 1st day of April, 1974.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*2. Definitions.*
In this Code, unless the context otherwise requires, -

(a) Bailable offence" means an offence which is shown as bailable in the First Schedule, or which is made bailable by any other law for the time being in force: and "non-bailable offence" means any other offence.

(b) "Charge" includes any head of charge when the charge contains more heads than one:

(c) "Cognizable offence" means an offence for which, and "cognizable case" means a case in which, a police officer may, in accordance with the First Schedule or under and other law for the time being in force, arrest without warrant.

(d) "Complaint" means any allegation made orally or in writing to a Magistrate, with a view to his taking action under this Code, that some person, whether known or unknown, has committed an offence, but does not include a police report.

Explanation.A report made by a police officer in a case, which discloses, after investigation, the commission of a non-cognizable offence shall be deemed a complaints and the police officer by whom such report is made shall be deemed to be the complainant;

(e) "High Court" means, -


(i) In relation to any State, the High Court for that State;

(ii) In relation to a Union territory to which the jurisdiction of the High Court for a State has been extended by law, that High Court;

(iii) In relation to any other Union territory, the highest court of criminal appeal for that territory other than the Supreme Court of India;
(f) "India" means the territories to which this Code extends;

(g) "Inquiry" means every inquiry, other than a trial, conducted under this Code by a Magistrate or court;

(h) "Investigation" includes all the proceedings under this Code for the collection of evidence conducted by a police officer or by any person (other than a Magistrate) who is authorized by a Magistrate in this behalf,

(i) "Judicial proceeding" includes any proceeding in the course of which evidence is or may be legally taken on oath;

(j) "Local jurisdiction", in relation to a court or Magistrate, means the local area within which the Court or Magistrate may exercise all or any of its or his powers under this Code *1*[and such local area may comprise the whole of the state, or any part of the State, as the State Government may, by notification, specify];

(k) "Metropolitan area" means the area declared, or deemed to be declared, under section 8, to be a metropolitan area;

(l) "Non-cognizable offence" means an offence for which, and "non-cognizable case" means a case in which, a police officer has no authority to arrest without warrant;

(m) "Notification" means a notification published in the Official Gazette;

(n) "Offence" means any act or omission made punishable by any law for the time being in force and includes any act in respect of which a complaint may be made under section 20 of the Cattle-trespass Act, 1871 (1 of 1871);

(o) "Officer in charge of a police station" includes, when the officer in charge of the police station is absent from the station-house or unable from illness or other cause to perform his duties, the police officer present at the station-house who is next in rank to such officer and is above the rank of constable or, when, the State Government so directs, any other police officer so present;

(p) "Place" includes a house, building, tent, vehicle and vessel;

(q) "Pleader", when used with reference to any proceeding in any court, means a person authorized by or under any law for the time being in force, to practice in such court, and includes any other appointed with the permission of the court to act in such proceeding. 

(r) "Police report" means a report forwarded by a police officer to a magistrate under sub-section (2) of section 173;

(s) "Police report" means any post or place declared generally or specially by the state government, to be a police station, and includes any local area specified by the state government in this behalf;

(t) "Prescribed" means prescribed by rules made under this code;

(u) "Public prosecutor" means any person appointed under section 24, and includes any person acting under the directions of a public prosecutor; 

(v) "Sub-division" means a sub-division of a district;

(w) "Summons - case" means relating to an offence, and not being a warrant-case;

(x) "Warrant-case" means a case relating to an offence punishable with death, imprisonment for life or imprisonment for a term exceeding two years;

(y) Words and expression used herein and not defined but defined in the Indian penal code (45 of 1860) have the meanings respectively assigned to them in that code.

*1. Ins. by Act 45 of 1978, sec. 2 (w.e.f. 18-12-1978).*
[/align]</B>*
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*3. Construction of references.*

(1) In this code,

(a) Any reference, without any qualifying words to a magistrate shall be construed, unless the context otherwise requires, -

(i) In relation to an area outside a metropolitan area, as a reference to a judicial magistrate;

(ii) In relation to a metropolitan area, as a reference to a metropolitan Magistrate;
(b) Any reference to Magistrate of the second class shall, in relation to an area outside a metropolitan area, be construed as a reference to a Judicial Magistrate of the second class, and, in relation to a Metropolitan area, as reference to a Metropolitan Magistrate;

(c) Any reference to a magistrate of the first class shall, -

(i) In relation to a metropolitan area, be construed as a reference to a metropolitan Magistrate exercising jurisdiction in that area;

(ii) In relation to any other area, be construed as reference to a judicial magistrate of the first class exercising Jurisdiction in that area;
(d) Any reference to the chief judicial magistrate shall, in relation to a metropolitan area, be construed as reference to the chief metropolitan Magistrate exercising jurisdiction in that area.
(2) In this code, unless the context otherwise requires, any reference to the court of a judicial magistrate shall, in relation to a metropolitan area, be construed as a reference to the court of the metropolitan magistrate for that area.

(3) Unless the context otherwise requires, any reference in any enactment passed before the commencement of this code, -

(a) To a magistrate of the first class, shall be construed as reference to a judicial Magistrate of the first class;

(b) To a magistrate of the second class or of the third class, shall be construed as a reference to a judicial Magistrate of the second class;

(c) To a presidency Magistrate or chief presidency magistrate, shall be construed as a reference respectively, to a metropolitan magistrate or the chief metropolitan magistrate;

(d) To any area, which is included in a metropolitan area, as a reference to such metropolitan area, and any reference to a magistrate of the first class or of the second class in relation to such area, shall be construed as reference to the metropolitan magistrate-exercising jurisdiction in such area.
(4) Where, under any law, other than this code, the functions exercisable by a magistrate relate to matters-

(a) Which involve the appreciation or shifting of evidence or the formulation of any decision which exposes any person to any punishment or penalty or detention in custody pending investigation, inquiry or trial or would have the effect of sending him for trial before any court, they shall, subject to the provisions of this code, be exercisable by a Judicial Magistrate; or 

(b) Which are administrative or executive in nature, such as, granting of a licence, the suspension or cancellation of a licence, sanctioning a prosecution or with drawing from a prosecution, they shall, subject as aforesaid, be exercisable by an executive Magistrate.
*STATE AMENDMENTS

*
*Andaman and Nicobar Islands

*(1) After section 3, the following section shall be inserted, namely.

"3-A. Special provision relating to Andaman and Nicobar Islands. - 

(1) Reference in this code to:

(a) The chief Judicial Magistrate shall be construed as references to the district Magistrate or, where the state government so directs, also to the additional District Magistrate: 

(b) A Magistrate or Magistrate of the first class or of the second class or Judicial Magistrate of the first class or the second class shall be construed as references to such executive Magistrate as the State Government may, be notification in the official gazette, specify.

(2) The State Government may, if it is of opinion that adequate number of persons or available for appointment as Judicial Magistrate, by notification in the Official Gazette, declare that the provisions of this section shall, on and from such day as may be specified in the notification, cease to be in force and different dates may be specified for different islands.

(3) On the cesser of operation of the provisions of this section every enquiry or trial pending, immediately before such cesser, before the District Magistrate or additional District Magistrate or any executive Magistrate, as the case may be, shall stand transferred, and shall be dealt with, from the stage which was reached before, such cesser, by such judicial Magistrate as the State Government may specify in this behalf."

[Regulation 1 of 1974, sec. 3 (w.e.f.30.3. 1974)]
*Arunachal Pradesh and Mizoram;

*After sub-section (4), the following sub-section shall be inserted, namely; -

"(5) Notwithstanding any thing contained in the foregoing provisions for this section; -

(i) Any reference in such of the provisions of this code, as applied to the Union territories of Arunachal Pradesh and Mizoram, to the courts mentioned in column (1) of the table below shall, until the courts of Session and Courts of Judicial Magistrate or constituted in the said Union Territories be construed as references to the court of Magistrate mentioned in the corresponding entry in column (2) of that table.
*TABLE

*
*1*
*2*Court of Session or Sessions Judge or Chief Judicial Magistrate. 
District Magistrate.

Magistrate or. Magistrate of the First Class Or Judicial Magistrate of the First Class.
Executive Magistrate. 



(ii) The functions mentioned in clause (a) of sub-section (4) shall be exercisable by an Executive Magistrate."

The Chief Commissioners and the Additional Deputy Commissioners, in the Union Territory of Arunachal Pradesh, were appointed to be Executive Magistrate].

[Vide Notification No .Jud. 25/74. dated 2nd April, 1974]
*Nagaland:

*After sub-section (4) insert the following sub-section which shall be deemed always to have been so;-

"(5) Notwithstanding anything contained in the foregoing provisions of this section; -

(i) Any reference in such of the provisions of this Code, as applied to the State of Nagaland to the Court and authority mentioned in column (1) of the table below shall, until the Courts of Session and Court of Judicial Magistrates are constituted in the said areas, be construed as references to the Court and authority mentioned in the corresponding entry in column (2) of that table.
*TABLE

*
*1*
*2*Court of Session or Session Judge or Chief Judicial Magistrate.
District Magistrate or Additional District Magistrate.
Magistrate or Magistrate of the first class or Judicial Magistrate of the First Class.
Executive Magistrate


(ii) References mentioned in Sub-section (3) to a Judicial Magistrate and functions mentioned in Sub-section (4) exercisable by a Judicial Magistrate and Executive Magistrate shall be construed as references to, and exercised by, Deputy Commissioner and Additional Deputy commissioner and Assistant to Deputy Commissioner appointed under any law in force:

Provided that an Assistant to Deputy Commissioner shall exercise such powers of a Judicial Magistrate as may be invested by the Governor" Nagaland Gazette 19-6-1975 [Vide Nagaland Gazette, dated 19th June, 1975].[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=left] 
4. Trial of offences
(1) All offences under the (45 of 1860) shall be investigated, inquired into tried, and otherwise dealt with according to the provision hereinafter contained. (2) All offences under any other law shall be investigated, inquired into, tried, and otherwise dealt with according to the same provisions, but subject to any enactment for the time being in force regulating the manner or place of investigating, inquiring into, trying or otherwise dealing with such offences.
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=left]5. Saving.
Nothing contained in this Code shall in the absence of a specific provision to the contrary, affect any special or local law any special jurisdiction or power conferred, or any special form of procedure prescribed, by any other law for the time being in force.[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*7. Territorial divisions.*

(1) Every State shall be a sessions division or shall consist of sessions divisions; and every sessions division shall, for the purposes of this Code, be a district or consist of districts.

Provided that every metropolitan area shall, for the said purposes, be a separate sessions division and district.

(2) The State Government may, after consultation with the High Court, alter the limits or the number of such divisions and districts.

(3) The State Government may, after consultation with the High Court, divide any district into sub-divisions and may alter the limits or the number of such sub-divisions.

(4) The session's divisions, districts and sub-divisions existing in a State at the commencement of this Code, shall be deemed to have been formed under this section.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*8. Metropolitan areas.*

(1) The State Government may, by notification, declare that as from such date as may be specified in the notification, any area in the State comprising a city or town whose population exceeds one million shall be a metropolitan area for the purposes of' this Code.

(2) As from the commencement of this Code, each of the Presidency-towns of Bombay, Calcutta, Madras, and the city of Ahmedabad shall be deemed to be declared under sub-section (1) to be a metropolitan area.

(3) The State Government may, by notification, extend, reduce or alter the limits of a metropolitan area but the reduction or alteration shall not be so made as to reduce the population of such area to less than one million.

(4) Where, after an area has been declared, or deemed to have been declared to be, a metropolitan area, the population of such area falls below one million, such area shall, on and from such date as the State Government may, by notification, specify in this behalf cease to be a metropolitan area; but notwithstanding such cesser, any inquiry, trial or appeal pending immediately before Such cesser before any Court or Magistrate in Such area shall continue to be dealt with under this Code, as if such cesser had not taken place.

(5) Where the State Government reduces or alters, under sub-section (3), the limits of any metropolitan area, such reduction or alteration shall not affect any inquiry, trial or appeal pending immediately before such reduction or alteration before any Court or Magistrate, and every such inquiry, trial or appeal shall continue to be dealt with under this Code, as if such reduction or alteration had not taken place.

Explanation. In this section, the expression "population" means the Population as ascertained at the last preceding census of which the relevant figures have been published.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*9. Court of Session.*

(1) The State Government shall establish a Court of Session for every session's division.

(2) Every Court of Session shall be presided over by a Jude, to be appointed by the High Court.

(3) The High Court may also appoint Additional Sessions Judges and Assistant Sessions Judges to exercise Jurisdiction in a Court of Session.

(4) The Sessions Judge of one sessions division may be appointed by the High Court to be also all Additional Sessions Judge of another division, and in such case he may sit for the disposal of cases at such place or places in the other division as the High Court may direct.

(5) Where the office of the Sessions Judge is vacant, the High Court may make arrangements for the disposal of any urgent application which is, or may be, made or pending before such Court of Session by an Additional or Assistant Sessions Judge, or, if there be no Additional or Assistant Sessions Judge, by a Chief Judicial Magistrate, in the sessions divisions and every such Judge or Magistrate shall have jurisdiction to deal with any such application.

(6) The Court of Sessions shall ordinarily hold its sitting at such place or places as the High Court may, by notification, specify; but, if, in any particular case, the Court of Session is of opinion that it will tend to the general convenience of the parties and witnesses to hold its sittings at any other place in the sessions division, it may, with the consent of the prosecution and the accused, sit at that place for the disposal of the case or the examination of any witness or witnesses therein.

Explanation. For the purposes of this Code, "appointment" does not include the first appointment, posting or promotion of a person by the Government to any Service, or post in connection with the affairs of the Union or of a State, where under any law, such appointment, posting or promotion is required to be made by Government.
*STATE AMENDMENTS

*
*UTTAR PRADESH

*In section 9 after sub-section (5), the following sub-section shall be inserted, namely.

"(5-A) In the event of the death, resignation, removal or transfer of the Sessions Judge, or of his being incapacitated by illness or otherwise for the performance of his duties, or of his absence from his place at which his Court is held, the senior most among the Additional Sessions judges, and the Assistant Sessions Judges present at the place, and in their absence the Chief Judicial Magistrate shall without relinquishing his ordinary duties assume charge of' the office of the Sessions Judge and continue in charge there of until the office is resumed by the sessions judge or assumed by an officer appointed thereto, and shall subject to the provision of this Code and any rules made by the High Court in this behalf', exercise any of the powers of the Sessions Judge."

[Vide U.P. Act I of 1984, sec. 2 (w.e.f. 1-5-1984)].

In section 9, in sub-section (6), insert the following proviso.

"Provided that the Court of Sessions may hold, or the High Court may direct the Court of Session to hold its sitting in any particular case at any place in the Sessions Division, where it appears expedient to do so for considerations of internal security or public order, and in such cases, the consent of the prosecution and the accused shall not be necessary."

[Vide U.P. Act 16 of 1976. sec. 2 (w.r.e.f. 28-11-1975)].
*WEST BENGAL:

*To subsection (3) of' section 9 the following provisos shall be added.

"Provided that notwithstanding anything to the contrary contained in this Code, Additional Sessions Judge in a sub-division, other than the subdivision, by whatever name called, wherein the headquarters of the Sessions Judges are situated, exercising, jurisdiction in a Court of Session, shall have all the powers of' the Sessions Judge under this Code, in respect of the cases and proceedings in the Criminal Courts in that sub-division, for the purposes of sub-section (7) of session 1 16 sections 193 and, clause (a) of' section 209 and sections 409, 439 and 449.

Provided further that the above powers shall not be in derogation of' the powers otherwise exercisable by an Additional Sessions Judge or a Sessions Judge under this Code."

[Vide W.B. Act 24 of' 1988, sec. 3.][/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>10. [align=left] 
*Subordination of assistant Sessions Judges.*

(1) All Assistant Sessions Judges shall be subordinate to the Sessions Judge in whose court they exercise jurisdiction.

(2) The Sessions Judges may, from time to time, make rules consistent with this Code, as to the distribution of business among such Assistant Sessions Judges.

(3) The Sessions Judge may also make provision for the disposal of any urgent application, in the event of his absence or inability to act, by an Additional or Assistant Sessions Judge, or, if there be no Additional or Assistant Sessions Judge, by the Chief Judicial Magistrate, and every, such Judge or Magistrate shall be deemed to have jurisdiction to deal with any such application.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*11. Courts of Judicial Magistrates.*

(1) In every district (not being a metropolitan area), there shall be established as many, Courts of Judicial Magistrates of the first class and of the second class, and at such places, as the State Government may, after consultation with the High Court, by notification, specify:

*1*[Provided that the State Government may, after consultation with the High Court, establish, for any, local area, one or more Special Courts of Judicial Magistrate of the first class or of the second class to try any particular case or particular class of cases, and where any such Special Court is established, no other court of Magistrate in the local area shall have jurisdiction to try any case or class of cases for the trial of which such Special Court of Judicial Magistrate has been established.]

(2) The presiding officers of such Courts shall be appointed by the High Courts.

(3) The High Court may, whenever it appears to it to be expedient or necessary, confer the powers of a Judicial Magistrate of the first class or of the second class on any member of the Judicial Service of the State, functioning as a Judge in a Civil Court.

*1. Added by Act 45 of 1978, sec. 3 (w.e.f. 18-12-1978).

**STATE AMENDMENTS

*
*Andaman and Nicobar Island, Dadra and Nagar Haveli and Lakshadweep:

*In sub-section (3) of section 11, for the words "any member of the Judicial Service of the State functioning as a Judge in a Civil Court" the words "any person discharging the functions of a Civil Court" shall be substituted.

[Vide Regulation 1 of 1974, sec.4 (w.e.f. 30-3-1974)].
*Bihar:

*After sub-section (3) of Section 11,the following sub-section shall be inserted, namely.

"(4) The State Government may likewise establish for any local area one or more Courts of Judicial Magistrate of the first class or second class to try any particular cases of particular class or categories of cases."

[Vide Bihar Act 8 of 1977, sec. 2 (w.e.f. 10-1-1977)].
*Haryana:

*After sub-section (1) of Section 11, the following sub-section shall be inserted.

"(1-A) The State Government may likewise establish as many courts of Judicial Magistrate of the first class and of the second class in respect to particular cases or particular class or classes of cased, or to cases generally in any local area."

[Vide Haryana Act 16 of 1976, sec. 2 (w.e.f. 24-2-1976)].
*Kerala:

*In section 11, after sub-section (1), the following sub-section shall be inserted, namely.

"(1-A) The State Government may likewise establish as many special courts of Judicial Magistrate of First Class in respect to particular cases or to a particular class or particular classes or cases or in regard to cases generally, in any local area.

(2) The amendments made by sub-section (1) shall be, and shall be deemed to have been, in force for the period commencing from the 2nd day of December 1974 and ending with the 18th day of December 1978.

Validation. Any notification issued by the State Government on or after the 2nd day of December, 1974 and before the commencement of the Code of Criminal Procedure (Amendment) Act, 1978 (Central Act 45 of 1978) purporting to establish any special Court of the Judicial Magistrate of the first class having jurisdiction over more than one district shall be deemed to have been issued under section 11 of the said code as amended by this Act and accordingly such notification issued and any act or proceeding done or taken or purporting to have been done or taken by virtue of it shall be deemed to be and always to have been valid."

[Vide Kerala Act 21 of 1987, sec.2].
*Punjab:

*In sub-section (1) of section 11, insert the following new sub-section.

"(1-A) The State Government may likewise establish as many courts of Judicial Magistrate of the first class in respect to particular cases or to particular classes of cases, or in regard to cases generally, in any local area."

[Vide Punjab Act 9 of 1978, sec. 2 (w.e.f. 14-4-1978)].

*Rajasthan:

*In sub-section (1) of Section 11, the following new sub-section shall be inserted, namely.

"(1-A) The State Government may likewise establish as many Courts of Judicial Magistrate of the first class and of the second class in respect to particular cases, or to a particular classes or cases, or in regard to cases generally, in any local area."

[Vide Rajasthan Act 10 of 1977, sec. 2 (w.e.f. 13-9-1977)].
*Uttar Pradesh:

*In section 11, the following sub-section shall be inserted, namely.

"(1-A) The State Government may likewise establish as many Courts of Judicial Magistrate of the first class and of the second class in respect to particular cases, or to a particular class or particular classes of cases, or in regard to cases generally, in any local area."

[Vide U.P. Act 16 of 1976, sec. 3 (w.e.f. 30-4-1976)].[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*12. Chief Judicial Magistrate and Additional Chief Judicial Magistrate, etc.*

(1) In every district (not being a metropolitan area), the High Court shall appoint Judicial Magistrate of the first class to the Chief Judicial Magistrate.

(2) The High Court may appoint any Judicial Magistrate of the first class to be an Additional Chief Judicial Magistrate, and such Magistrate shall have all or any of the powers of a Chief Judicial Magistrate under this Code or under any other law for the time being in force as the High Court may direct.

(3)

(a) The High Court may designate any Judicial Magistrate of the first class in any sub-division as the Sub-divisional Judicial Magistrate and relieve him of the responsibilities specified in this section as occasion requires.

(b) Subject to the general control of the Chief Judicial Magistrate, every Sub-divisional Judicial Magistrate shall also have and exercise, such powers of supervision and control over the work or the Judicial Magistrates (other than Additional Chief Judicial Magistrates) in the sub-division as the High Court may, by general or special order, specify in this behalf.
*STATE AMENDMENTS

*
*Nagaland:

*In sub-section (1), (2) and (3) the words "High Court" shall be substituted by the words "State Government" wherever they occur.

[Vide Notification Law 170/74 Leg. dated 3-7-1975].
*Uttar Pradesh:

*After sub-section (3), the following sub-section shall be inserted, namely.

"(4) Where the office of the Chief Judicial Magistrate is vacant or he is incapacitated by illness, absence or otherwise for the performance of his duties, the senior-most among the Additional Chief Judicial Magistrate and other judicial Magistrates present at the place, and in their absence the district magistrate and in his absence the senior-most Executive Magistrate shall dispose of the urgent work of the Chief judicial Magistrate."

[Vide U.P. Act 1 of 1984, sec. 3 (w.e.f. 1-5-1984)].[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*13. Special Judicial Magistrates.*

(1) The High Court may, if requested by the Central or State Government so to do, confer upon any person who holds or has held any post under the Government all or any of the powers conferred or conferrable by or under this Code on a Judicial Magistrate *1*[of the first class or of the second class, in respect to particular cases or to particular classes of cases, in any local area, not being a metropolitan area]:

Provided that no such power shall be conferred on a person unless he possesses such qualification or experience in relation to legal affairs as the High Court may, by rules, specify.

(2) Such Magistrates shall be called Special Judicial Magistrates and shall be appointed for such term, not exceeding one year at a time, as the High Court may, by general or special order, direct.

*2*[(3) The High Court may empower a Special Judicial Magistrate to exercise the powers of a Metropolitan Magistrate in relation to any metropolitan area outside his local jurisdiction.]

*1. Subs by Act 45 of 1978 sec. 4(1) for certain wards (w.e.f. 18-12-1978).

2. Ins. by Act 45 of 1978, sec.4 (w.e.f.18-12-1978).

**STATE AMENDMENTS

*
*Andhra Pradesh:

*In sub-section (2) of section 13, for the words "not exceeding one year at a time" the words "not exceeding two years at a time" shall be substituted and to the said subsection the following proviso shall be added, namely.

"Provided that nay person who is holding the office of Special Judicial Magistrate at the commencement of the Code of Criminal Procedure (Andhra Pradesh Amendment) Act, 1992 and has not completed sixty-five years of age shall continue to hold office for a term of two years from the date of his appointment."

{Vide A.P. Act 2 of 1992].
*Bihar:

*In section 13 for the words "in any district", the words "in any local area" shall be substituted.

[Vide Bihar Act 8 of 1977, sec.3 (w.e.f. 10-1-1977)].
*Haryana:

*In section 13 of the principal Act, in sub-section (1) for the words "second class", the words "first class or second class" and for the words "in any district", the words "in any local area" shall be substituted.

[Vide Haryana Act 16 of 1976, sec. 3 (w.e.f. 24-2-1976)].
*HIMACHAL PRADESH.

*In section 13, for the words "in any district" the words "in any local area" shall be substituted.

[Vide Himachal Pradesh Act 40 of 1976 (w.e.f. 13.11.1976)].
*PUNJAB

*In section 13 of the principal Act, in sub-section (1) for the words "second class" the words "first class or second class" and for the words "in any district", the words "in any local area" shall be substituted.

[Vide Punjab Act 9 of 1978, sec.3 (w.e.f. 14-4-1978)].
*UTTAR PRADESH:

*In section 13 of the principal Act, in sub-section (1) for the words "second class" the words "first class or second class" and for the words "in any district", the words "in any local area" shall be substituted.

[Vide U.P. Act 16 of 1976, sec. 4 (w.e.f. 5.1.1976)].[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*14. Local Jurisdiction of Judicial Magistrates.*

(1) Subject to the control of the High Court, the Chief Judicial Magistrate may, from time to time, define the local limits of the areas within which the Magistrates appointed under section 11 or under section 13 may exercise all or any of the powers with which they may respectively be invested under this Code:

*1*[Provided that the court of a Special Judicial Magistrate may hold its sitting at any place within the local area for which it is established].

(2) Except as otherwise provided by such definition, the jurisdiction and powers of every such Magistrate shall extend throughout the district.

*2*[(3) Where the local jurisdiction of a Magistrate, appointed under section 11or section 13 or section 18, extends to an area beyond the district, or the metropolitan area, as the case may be, in which he ordinarily holds court, any reference in this Code to the Court of Session, Chief Judicial Magistrate or the Chief Metropolitan Magistrate shall, in relation to such Magistrate, throughout the area within his local jurisdiction, be construed, unless the context otherwise requires, as a reference to the Court of Session, Chief Judicial Magistrate, or Chief Metropolitan Magistrate, as the case may be, exercising jurisdiction in relation to the said district or metropolitan area.]

*1. Added by Act 45 of 1978 sec. 5 (w.e.f. 18-12-1978).

2. Ins. by Act 45 of 1978, sec. 5 (w.e.f. 18-12-1978).

**STATE AMENDMENTS

*
*MAHARASHTRA: 

*After session 14, the following section shall be inserted, namely.

"14-A Investing Judicial Magistrates with jurisdiction in specified cases of local area - The High Court any judicial Magistrate with all or any of the powers conferred or conferrable by or under this Code upon a Judicial Magistrate in respect to particular cases or to a particular class or classes of cases, generally, in any local area, consisting of all or any of the districts specified by it in this behalf." 

[Vide Maharashtra Act 23 of 1976, sec. 2 (w.e.f. 10-06-1976) [/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*15. Subordination of Judicial Magistrates.*

(1) Every Chief Judicial Magistrate shall be subordinate to the Sessions Judge; and every other Judicial Magistrate shall, subject to the General control of the Session Judge, the subordinate to the Chief Judicial Magistrate.

(2) The Chief Judicial Magistrate may, from time to time, make rules or give special orders, consistent with this Code, as to the distribution of business among the Judicial Magistrates subordinate to him.
*STATE AMENDMENT

*
*Bihar:

*After sub-section (2) of section 15, the following sub-section shall be substituted, namely.

"(3) Any judicial Magistrate exercising powers over any local area extending beyond the district in which he holds his court, shall be subordinate to the Chief Judicial magistrate of the said district and reference in this code to the Sessions Judge shall be deemed to be references to the Sessions Judge of that district where he holds his Court."

[Vide Bihar Act 8 of 1977, sec. 4 (w.e.f. 10-1-1977)].[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*16. Courts of Metropolitan Magistrates.*

(1) In every metropolitan area, there shall be established as many courts of Metropolitan Magistrates, and at such places, as the State Government may, after consultation with the High Court, by notification, specify.

(2) The presiding officers of such courts shall be appointed by the High Court.

(3) The jurisdiction and powers of every Metropolitan Magistrate shall extend throughout the metropolitan area.
*STATE AMENDMENT

*
*Uttar Pradesh:

*In section 16 after sub-section (3), the following sub-section shall be inserted, namely.

"(4) Where the office of the Chief Metropolitan Magistrate is vacant or he is incapacitated by illness, absence or otherwise for the performance of his duties, the senior most among the Additional Chief Metropolitan Magistrates and other Metropolitan Magistrates present at the place, shall dispose of the urgent work of the Chief Metropolitan Magistrate."

[Vide U.P. Act 1 of 1984, sec. 3 (w.e.f. 1-5-1984)].[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*17. Chief Metropolitan Magistrate and Additional Chief Metropolitan Magistrate.*

(1) The High Court shall, in relation to every metropolitan area within its local jurisdiction, appoint a Metropolitan Magistrate to be the Chief Metropolitan Magistrate for such metropolitan area.

(2) The High Court may appoint any Metropolitan Magistrate to be an Additional Chief Metropolitan Magistrate, and such Magistrate shall have all or any of the powers of a Chief Metropolitan Magistrate under this Code or under any other law for the time being in force as the High Court may direct.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*18. Special Metropolitan Magistrates.*

(1) The High Court may, if requested by, any Central or State Government so to do, confer upon any person who holds or has held any post under the Government, all or any of the powers conferred or conferrable by or under this Code on a Metropolitan Magistrate, in respect to particular cases or to particular classes of cases If *1*[***] in any metropolitan area within its local jurisdiction:

Provided that no such power shall be conferred on a person unless he possesses such qualification or experience in relation to legal affairs as the High Court may, by rules, specify.

(2) Such Magistrates shall be called Special Metropolitan Magistrates and shall be appointed for such term, not exceeding one year at a time, as the High Court may, by general or special order, direct.

*2*(3) The High Court or the State Government, as the case may be, may empower nay Special Metropolitan Magistrate to exercise, in any local area outside the metropolitan area, the powers of a Judicial Magistrate of the first class.

*1. The words "or to cases generally" omitted by Act 45 of 1978 sec. 6 (w.e.f.18-12-1978).

2. Subs. by Act 45 of 1978 sec. 6, for sub-section (3) (w.e.f. 18-12-1978).

**STATE AMENDMENTS

*
*ANDHRA PRADESH:

*In section (2) of 18, for the words "not exceeding one year at a time" the words "not exceeding two years at a time" shall be substituted and to the sub-said section the allowing proviso shall he added, namely.

"Provided that a person who is holding the office of' Special Metropolitan Magistrate at the commencement of the Code of Criminal Procedure (Andhra Pradesh Amendment) Act, 1992 and has not completed sixty-five years of age shall continue to hold office for a term of two years from the date of his appointment.

[Vide A.P. Act 2 of 1992].
*MAHARASHTRA:

*In sub-section (1) of section 18 for the words "in any metropolitan area" the words "in one or more metropolitan areas" shall be substituted.

[Vide Maharashtra Act 23 of 1976, sec. 3 (w.e.f. 10-06-1976)][/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*19. Subordination of Metropolitan Magistrates.*

(1) The Chief Metropolitan Magistrate and every Additional Chief Metropolitan Magistrate shall be subordinate to the Sessions Judge, and every other Metropolitan Magistrate shall, subject to the general control of the Sessions Judge, be subordinate to the Chief Metropolitan Magistrate.

(2) The High Court may, for the purposes of this Code, define the extent of the subordination if any, of the Additional Chief Metropolitan Magistrates to the Chief Metropolitan Magistrate.

(3) The Chief Metropolitan Magistrate may, from time to time, make rules or give special orders, consistent with this Code, as to the distribution of business among the Metropolitan Magistrates and as to the allocation of business to an Additional Chief Metropolitan Magistrate.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*20. Executive Magistrates.*

(1) In every district and in every metropolitan area, the State Government may appoint as many persons as it thinks fit to be Executive Magistrates and shall appoint one of them to be the District Magistrate.

(2) The State Government may appoint any Executive Magistrate to be an Additional District Magistrate, and such Magistrate shall have *1*[such) of the powers of a District Magistrate under this Code or under any other law for the time being in force *2*[as may be directed by the State Government].

(3) Whenever, in consequence of the office of a District Magistrate becoming, vacant, any officer succeeds temporarily to the executive administration of the district, such officer shall, pending the order of the State Government, exercise all the powers and perform all the duties respectively conferred and imposed by this code on the District Magistrate.

(4) The State Government may place an Executive Magistrate in charge of sub-division and may relieve him of the charge as occasion requires; and the Magistrate so placed in charge of a sub-division shall be called the sub-divisional Magistrate.

(5) Nothing in this section shall preclude the State Government from conferring, under any law for the time being in force, on a Commissioner of Police, all or any of the powers of an Executive Magistrate in relation to a metropolitan area. 

*1. Subs. by Act 45 of 1978 sec. 7. for "all or any" (w.e.f. 18-12-1978).

2. Ins. by Act 45 of 1978 sec. 7 (w.e.f. 18-12-1978).

**STATE AMENDMENT

*Uttar Pradesh:

In section 20 after sub-section (5), the following sub-section shall be inserted, namely.

" (6) The State Government may delegate its powers under sub-section (4) to the District Magistrate"

[Vide U.P. Act 1of 1984, section 5 (w.e.f. 1-5-1984)]
[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*21. Special Executive Magistrates.*
21. Special Executive Magistrates. 
The State Government may appoint, for such term as it may think fit, Executive Magistrates, to be known as Special Executive Magistrates for particular areas or for the performance of particular functions and confer on such special Executive Magistrates such of the powers as are conferrable under this Code on Executive Magistrate, as it may deem fit.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*22. Local Jurisdiction of Executive Magistrates.*

(1) Subject to the control of the State Government, the District Magistrate may, from time to time, define the local limits of the areas within which the Executive Magistrates may exercise all or any of the powers with which they may be invested under this Code

(2) Except as otherwise provided by such definition, the jurisdiction and powers of every such Magistrate shall extend throughout the district.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*23. Subordination of Executive Magistrates.*

(1) All Executive Magistrates, other than the Additional District Magistrate, shall be subordinate to the District Magistrate, and every Executive Magistrate (other than the Sub-divisional Magistrate) exercising powers in a Sub -division shall also be subordinate to the Sub-divisional Magistrate, subject, however, to the general control of the District Magistrate.

(2) The District Magistrate may, from time to time, make rules or give special orders, consistent with this Code, as to the distribution of business among the Executive Magistrates subordinate to him and as to the allocation of business to an additional District Magistrate.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*24. Public Prosecutors.*
*1*[24. Public Prosecutors.


(1) For every High Court, the Central Government or the State Government shall, after consultation with the High Court, appoint a Public Prosecutor and may also appoint one or more Additional Public Prosecutor for conducting in such court, any prosecution, appeal or other proceeding on behalf of the Central Government or State Government, as the case may be.

(2) The Central Government may appoint one or more Public Prosecutors for the purpose of conducting any case or class of cases in any district, or local area.

(3) For every districts the State Government shall appoint a Public Prosecutor and may also appoint one or more Additional Public Prosecutors for the district:

Provided that the Public Prosecutor or Additional Public Prosecutor appointed for one district may be appointed also to be a Public Prosecutor or an Additional Public Prosecutor, as the case may be, for another district.

(4) The District Magistrate shall, in consolation with the Sessions Judge, prepare, a panel of names of persons, who are, in his opinion fit to be appointed as Public Prosecutor or Additional Public Prosecutors for the district.

(5) No person shall be appointed by the State Government as the Public Prosecutor or Additional Public Prosecutor for the district unless his name appears in the panel of names prepared by the District Magistrate under sub-section (4).

(6) Not withstanding anything contained in sub-section (5), where in a State there exists a regular Cadre of Prosecuting Officers, the State Government shall appoint a Public Prosecutor or an Additional Public Prosecutor only from among the persons constituting, such Cadre:

Provided that where, in the opinion of the State Government, no suitable person is available in such Cadre for such appointment that Government may appoint a person as Public Prosecutor or Additional Public Prosecutor, as the case may be, from the panel of names prepared by, the District Magistrate under sub-section (4).

(7) A person shall be eligible to be appointed as a public Prosecutor under sub-section (1) or sub-section (2) or sub-section (3) or sub-section (6), only if he has been in practice as an advocate for not less than seven years.

(8) The Central Government or the State Government may appoint, for the purposes of any case or class of cases, a person who has been in practice as an advocate for not less than ten years as a Special Public Prosecutor.

(9) For the purposes of sub-section (7) and sub-section (8), the period during which a person has been in practice, is a pleader, or has rendered (whether before or after the commencement of this Code) service as a Public Prosecutor or as an Additional Public Prosecutor or Assistant Public Prosecutor or other Prosecuting Officer, by whatever name called, shall be deemed to be the period during which such person has been in practice as an advocate.]

*1. Subs. by Act 45 of 1978 sec. 8, for section 24 (w.e.f 18-12-1978).

**STATE AMENDMENTS

*
*Bihar:

*In section 24, for subsection (6) the following sub-section shall be substituted.

"(6) Notwithstanding anything contained in sub-section (5) where in a State there exists a in a State there exists a regular Cadre of prosecuting officers, the State Government may also appoint a Public Prosecutor from among the persons constituting such Cadre.-

[Vide Bihar Act 16 of 1984 sec. 2 (w.e.f. 24-8-1984)]. 
*Haryana:

*To Sub-section (6) of section 24, the following Explanation shall be added, namely.

"Explanation.For the Purpose of sub-section (6), the persons constituting the Haryana State Prosecution Legal Service (Group A) or Haryana State Prosecution Legal Service (Group B), shall be deemed to be a regular Cadre of Prosecuting Officers.

[Vide Haryana Act 14 of 1985, sec. 2].
*Karnataka:

*In section 24 of the Principle Act, in sub-section (1), -

(i) The words "or the State Government shall", shall be omitted; and

(ii) For the words "appoint a Public Prosecutor" the words "or the State Government shall appoint a Public Prosecutor" shall be substituted.

[Vide Karnataka Act 20 of 1982, sec. 2 (w.e.f. 3-9-1981)].
*Madhya Pradesh:

*In section 24, -

(i) In sub-section (6), for the words, 'rackets and figure "Notwithstanding anything contained in subsection (5)", the words, brackets, letter and figures "Notwithstanding anything contained in sub-section (5), but subject to the provisions of sub-section (6-A)" shall be substituted and shall be deemed to have been substituted with effect from 18th December, 1978;

(ii) After sub-section (6), the following sub-section shall be inserted and shall be deemed to have been inserted with effect from 18th December 1978, namely:

"(6-A) Notwithstanding anything contained in sub-section (6), the State Government may appoint a person who has been in practice as an advocate for not less than seven years as the Public Prosecutor or Additional Public Prosecutor for the district and it shall not be necessary to appoint the Public Prosecutor or Additional Public Prosecutor for the district from among the person constituting the Cadre of Prosecution Officers in the State of Madhya Pradesh and the provisions of sub-section (4) and (5) shall apply to the appointment of a Public Prosecutor Additional Public Prosecutor under this sub-section":

(iii) In sub-section (7), after the words, bracket and figure "sub-section (6)", the words, brackets, figure and letter "or sub-section (6-A)" shall be inserted and shall be deemed to have been inserted with effect from 18th December, 1978: and

(iv). In sub-section (9), for the words, brackets and figure, "sub-section (7)", the words, brackets, figures and letter "sub-section (6-A) and sub-section (7)" shall be substituted and shall be deemed to have been substituted with effect from 18th December 1978.

(Vide M.P. Act 21 of 1995, sec. 3 (w.e.f. 24-5-1995).
*Maharashtra:

*In section 24, -

(a) In sub-section (1), the words "after consultation with the High Court" shall be deleted;

(b) In sub-section (4), for the words "in consultation with the Sessions Judge" the words "with the approval of the State Government", shall be substituted.

[Vide Maharashtra Act 34 of 1981 sec. 2 (w.e.f 20-5-1981)].
*Rajasthan:

*In section 24, for sub-section (6) shall be substituted by the following, namely.

"(6) Notwithstanding anything contained in sub-section (5), wherein a State there exists a regular Cadre of Prosecuting Officers, the State Government may also appoint a Public Prosecutor or an Additional Public Prosecutor from among the persons constituting such Cadre."

[Vide Rajasthan Act 1 of 1981, sec. 2 (w.e.f. 10-12-1980)].
*Tamil Nadu:

*In section 24 -

(a) . In sub-section (6), after the expression "sub-section (5)" insert the following. Namely.

"But subject to the provisions of sub-section (6-A)":

(b) After sub-section (6), insert the following sub-section namely.

"(6-A) Notwithstanding anything contained in sub-section (6), the State Government may appoint a person who has been in practice as an advocate for not less than seven years, as the Public Prosecutor or Additional Public Prosecutor for the district and it shall not be necessary to appoint the Public Prosecutor or Additional Public

Prosecutor for the district from among the persons constituting the Cadre of Prosecuting Officers in the State of, Tamil Nadu and the provisions of sub-sections (4) and (5) shall apply, to the appointment of a Public Prosecutor or Additional Public Prosecutor under this sub-section."

(c) "In sub-section (7), after the expression "sub-section (6)" insert "or sub-section (6A)".

[Vide T.N. Act 42 of 1980 sec. 2 (w.e.f 1-12-1980)].
*Uttar Pradesh:

*In section 24, -

(a) In subsection (1) after the words "Public Prosecutor" the words and one or more Additional Public Prosecutors shall be inserted and be deemed always to have been inserted.

(b) After sub-section (6), the following sub-section shall be inserted and be deemed always to have been inserted, namely.

"(7) For the purpose of sub-sections (5) and (6), the period during which a person has been in practice as a pleader, or has rendered service as a Public Prosecutor, shall be deemed to be the period during which such person has been in practice as an advocate.

[Vide U.P. Act 33 of 1978, sec. 2 (w.e.f. 9-10-1978)].

In section 24, -

(a) In sub-section (1), the words "after consultation with the High Courts" shall be omitted;

(b) Sub-sections (4), (5) and (6) shall be omitted;

(c) In subsection (7), the words "or sub-section (6)" shall be omitted.

[Vide U.P. Act 18 of 1991, sec. 2 (w.e.f 16-2-1991)].
*West Bengal:

*In subsection (6) of section 24, for the words "shall appoint a Public Prosecutor or an Additional Public Prosecutor only" the words "may also appoint a Public Prosecutor or an Additional Public Prosecutor" shall be substituted.

[Vide W.B. Act 26 of 1990.]

In Sub-section (6) of' section 24, the proviso shall be omitted.

[Vide, W.B. Act 25 of 1992].[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*25. Assistant Public Prosecutors.*

(1) The State Government shall appoint in every district one or more Assistant public Prosecutors for conducting prosecutions in the courts of Magistrates.

*1*[(1A) The Central Government may appoint one or more Assistant Public Prosecutors for the purpose of conducting any case or class of cases in the courts of Magistrates]

(2) Save as otherwise provided in sub-section (3), no police officer shall be eligible to be appointed as an Assistant Public Prosecutor.

(3) Where no Assistant Public Prosecutor is available for the purposes of any particular case, the District Magistrate may appoint any other person to be the Assistant Public Prosecutor in charge of that case:

Provided that a police officer shall not be so appointed-

(a) If he has taken any part in the investigation into the offence with respect to which the accused is being prosecuted: or

(b) If he is below the rank of Inspector.
*1. Ins. by Act 45 of 1978, sec. 9 (w.e.f.18-12-1976).

**STATE AMENDMENTS

*
*Orissa:

*In subsection (2) of- section 25, the following proviso shall be inserted, namely.

"Provided that nothing in this sub-section shall be construed to prohibit the State government from exercising its Control over Assistant Public Prosecutor through police officers.

[Vide Orissa Act 6 of' 1995 (w.e.f 10-3-1995). 
*Uttar Pradesh:

*In subsection (2) of' section 25, the following proviso shall be inserted and be deemed always to have been inserted, namely.

"Provided that nothing in this subsection shall be construed to prohibit the State Government from exercising its control over Assistant Public Prosecutor through police officers."

[Vide U.P. Act 16 of 1976. sec. 5 (w.e.f 30-4-1976)].
*West Bengal:

*For subsection (3) of section 25,the following sub-section shall be substituted, namely.

"(3) Where no Assistant Public Prosecutor is available for the purposes of any particular case, any advocate may be appointed to be the Assistant Public Prosecutor in charge of that case.

(a). Where the case is before the court of Judicial Magistrate in any area in sub-division, where the headquarters of the District Magistrate are situated, by the District Magistrate; or

(b). Where the case is before the court a Judicial Magistrate in any area in sub-division, other than the sub-division referred to in clause (a), wherein the headquarters of the Sub-divisional Magistrate are situated, by the Sub-divisional Magistrate; or

(c). Where the case is before the court of a Judicial Magistrate in any area, other than the area referred to in clauses (a) and (b), by the local officer (other than police officer) specially authorized by the District Magistrate in this behalf.

Explanation. For the purposes of this sub-section, -

(i) "Advocate" shall have the same meaning as in the Advocates Act, 1961 (5 of 1961);

(ii) "Local officer" shall mean an officer of the State Government in any area, other than the area referred to in clauses (a) and (b).

[Vide W.B. Act, 17 of 1985, sec. 3].[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*26. Courts by which offences are triable.*

Subject to the other provisions of this Code,-

(a) Any offence under the Indian Penal Code (45 of 1860) may be tried by-

(i) The High Court, or

(ii) The Court of Session, or

(iii) Any other court by which such offence is shown in the First Schedule to be triable;
(b) Any offence under any other law shall, when any court is mentioned in this behalf in such law, be tried by such court and when no court is so mentioned, may be tried by.

(i) The High Court, or

(ii) Any other court by which such offence is shown in the First Schedule to be triable.
*STATE AMENDMENT

*
*Uttar Pradesh:

*In section 26 for clause (b), the following clause shall be substituted, namely.

(b) Any offence under any other law may be tried-

(i) When any Court is mentioned in this behalf in such law, by such court, or by any court superior in rank to such court, and

(ii) When any court is so mentioned, by any court by which such offence is shown in the First Schedule to be triable, or by any court superior in rank to such court.
[Vide U.P. Act 1 of 1984. sec. 6 (w.e.f. 1-5-1984)].[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*27. Jurisdiction in the case of juveniles.*

Any offence not punishable with death or imprisonment for life, committed by any person who at the date when he appears or is brought before the court is under the age of sixteen years, may be tried by the court of' a Chief- Judicial Magistrate, or by any court specially empowered under the Children Act, 1960 (60 of 1960), or any other law for the time being in force providing for the treatment, training and rehabilitation of youthful offenders.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*28. Sentences which High Courts and Sessions Judges may pass.*

(1) A High Court may pass any sentence authorized by law.

(2) A Sessions Judge or Additional Sessions Judge may pass any sentence authorised by law; but any sentence of death passed by any such Judge shall be subject to confirmation by the High court.

(3) An Assistant Sessions Judge may pass any sentence authorised by law except a sentence of death or of imprisonment for life or of imprisonment for a term exceeding ten years.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*29. Sentences, which Magistrates may pass.*

(1) The court of a Chief Judicial Magistrate may pass any sentence authorised by law except a sentence of death or of imprisonment for life or of imprisonment for a term exceeding seven years.

(2) The court of a Magistrate of the first class may pass a sentence of imprisonment for a term not exceeding three years, or of fine not exceeding five thousand rupees, or both.

(3) The court of a Magistrate of the second class may pass a sentence of imprisonment for a term not exceeding one year, or of fine not exceeding one thousand rupees, or of both.

(4) The court of a Chief Metropolitan Magistrate shall have the powers of the Court of a Chief Judicial Magistrate and that of a Metropolitan Magistrate, the powers of the Court of a Magistrate of the first class.
*STATE AMENDMENT

*
*Punjab:

*After section 29, the following section shall be inserted, namely.

"29A. Sentences which Executive Magistrate may puss. An Executive Magistrate may pass a sentence of imprisonment of a term not exceeding three years or of fine not exceeding five thousand rupees, or both.

[Vide Punjab Act 22 of 1993 (w.e.f. 27-6-1993)].[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*30. Sentence of imprisonment in default of fine.*

(1) The court of a Magistrate may award such term of imprisonment in default of payment of fine as is authorised by law:

Provided that the term-

(a) Is not in excess of the powers of the Magistrate under section 29;

(b) Shall not, where imprisonment has been awarded as part of the substantive sentence, exceed one-fourth of the term of imprisonment which the Magistrate is competent to inflict as punishment for the offence otherwise than as imprisonment in default of payment of the fine.
(2) The imprisonment awarded under this section may be in addition to a substantive sentence of imprisonment for the maximum term awardable by the Magistrate under section 29.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*31. Sentence in cases of conviction of several offences at one trial.

*

(1) When a person is convicted at one trial of two or more offences, the court may, subject to the provisions of section 71 of the Indian Penal Code (45 of 1860), sentence him for such offences, to the several punishments, prescribed therefore which such court is competent to inflict; such punishments when consisting of imprisonment to commence the one after the expiration of the other in such order as the court may direct, unless the court directs that such punishments shall run concurrently.

(2) In the case of consecutive sentences, it shall not be necessary for the Court by reason only of the aggregate punishment for the several offences being in excess of the punishment, which it is competent to inflict on conviction of a single offence, to send the offender for trial before a higher court:

Provided that-

(a) In no case shall such person be sentenced to imprisonment for a longer period than fourteen years;

(b) The aggregate punishment shall not exceed twice the amount of punishment, which the court is competent to inflict for a single offence.
(3) For the purpose of 'appeal by a convicted person, the aggregate of the consecutive sentences passed against him under this section shall be deemed to be a single sentence.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*32. Mode of conferring powers.*

(1) In conferring powers under this Code, the High Courts or the State Government, as the case may be, may, by order, empower persons specially by name or in virtue of their officers or classes of officials generally by their official titles.

(2) Every such order shall take effect from the date on which is communicated to the person so empowered.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*33. Powers of officers appointed.*

Whenever any person holding an office in the service of Government who has been invested by the High Court or the State Government with any powers under this Code throughout any local area is appointed to an equal or higher office of the nature, within a like local area under the same State Government, he shall, unless the High court or the State Government, as the case may be, otherwise directs, or has otherwise directed, exercise the same powers in the local area in which he is so appointed.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*34. Withdrawal of Powers.*

(1) The High Court or the State Government, as the case may be, may withdrawal all or any of the powers conferred by it under this code on any person or by any officer subordinate to it.

(2). Any Powers conferred by the Chief Judicial Magistrate or by the District Magistrate may be withdrawn by the respective Magistrate by whom such powers were conferred.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*35. Powers of Judge and Magistrates exercisable by their successors-in-office.*

(1) Subject to the other provisions of this Code, the powers and duties of a Judge or Magistrate may be exercised or performed by his successor-in-office. (2) When there is any doubt as to who is the successor-in-office of any Additional or Assistant Session Judge, the Sessions Judge shall determine by order in writing the Judge who shall, for the purposes of this Code or of any proceeding or order there under, be deemed to be the successor-in-office of such Additional or Assistant Sessions Judge.

(3) When there is any doubt as to that is the successor-in-office of any Magistrate, the Chief Judicial Magistrate, or the District Magistrate, as the case may by, shall determine by order in writing the Magistrate who shall, for the purposes of this Code or of any proceeding or order thereunder, be deemed the successor-in-office of such Magistrate.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*36. Powers of superior officers of police.*

Police officers superior in rank to an officer in charge of a police station may exercise the same powers, throughout the local area to wish they are appointed, as may be exercised by such officer within the limits of his station.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*37. Public when to assist Magistrates and police.*

Every person is bound to assist a Magistrate or police officer reasonably demanding his aid-

(a) In the taking or preventing the escape of any other person whom such Magistrate or police officer is authorizes to arrest; or

(b) In the prevention or suppression of a breach of the peace; or

(c) In the prevention of any injury attempted to be committed to any railway, canal, telegraph or public property.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*38. Aid to person other than police officer, executing warrant*

When a warrant is directed to a person other than a police officer, any person may aid in the execution of such warrant, if the person to whom the warrant is directed be near at hand and acting in the execution of the warrant.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*40. Duty of officers employed in connection with the affairs of a village to make certain report.*

(1) Every officer employed in connection with the affairs of a village and every person residing in a village and every person shall forthwith communicate to the nearest Magistrate or to the officer in charge of the nearest police station, whichever is nearer, any information which he may posses respecting.

(a) The permanent or temporary residence of any notorious receiver or vendor of stolen property in or near such village:

(b) The resort to any place within, or the passage through such village any person whom he knows, or reasonably suspects, to be a thug, robber, escaped convict or proclaimed offender;

(c) The Commission of, or intention to commit, in or near such village any, non-bailable offence or any offence punishable under section 143, section 144, section 145, section 147 or section 148 of the Indian Penal Code (45 of 1860).

(d) The occurrence in or near such village of any sudden or unnatural death or of any death under suspicious circumstances or the discovery in or near such village of any corpse or part of a corpse, in circumstances which lead to a reasonable suspicion that such a death has occurred or the disappearance from such village of any; person in circumstances which lead to a reasonable suspicion that a non-bailable offence has been committed in respect of such person:

(e) The Commission of, or intention to commit, at any place out of India near such village any act which, if committed in India, would be an offence punishable under any of the following sections of the Indian penal Code (45 of 1 860), namely, sections 231 to 238 (both inclusive), section 302, 304, 382, 392 to 399 (both inclusive), 402, 435, 436, 449, 457, to 460 (both inclusive), section 489A, 489B, 489C and 489D;

(f) Any matter likely to affect the maintenance of order of the prevention of crime or the safety of person or property respecting which the District Magistrate by general special order made with the previous sanction of the State Government, has directed him to communicate information.
(2) In this section, -

(i) "Village" includes village-lands;

(ii) The expression "proclaimed offender" includes any person proclaimed as all offender by any court or authority in any territory in India to which this code does not extend, in respect of any act which if committed in the territories to which this Code extends, would be an offence punishable under any of the following sections of the Indian Penal Code (45 of 1860), namely, section 302, 304, 382, 392 to 399 (both inclusive), section 402, 435, 436, 449, 450 and 457 to 460 (both inclusive);

(iii) The words "officer employed in connection with the affairs of the village" means a member of the panchayat of the village and includes the headman and every officer or other person appointed to perform any function connected with the administration of the village.


(i) Sections 121 to 126, both inclusive, and section 130 (that is to say offences against the State specified in Chapter VI of the said Code);

(ii) Sections 143, 144, 145, 147 and 148 (that is to say, offences against the public tranquillity specified in Chapter VIII of the said Code);

(iii) Sections 161 to 165A, both inclusive (that is to say, offences relating to illegal gratification);

(iv). Sections 272 to 278, both inclusive (that is to say, offences relating to adulteration of food and drugs, etc.);

(v) Sections 302, 303 and 304 (that is to say, offences affecting life);

*1*[(va) section 364A (that is to say, offence relating to kidnapping for ransom, etc);]

(vi) Section 382 (that is to say., offence of theft after preparation made for causing, death, hurt or restraint in order to the committing of the theft);

(vii) Sections 392 to 399, both inclusive, and section 402 (that is to say, offences (if robbery and dacoity);

(viii) Section 409 (that is to say, offence relating to criminal breach of trust by public servant, etc.);

(ix) Sections 431 to 439, both inclusive (that is to say, offence of mischief against property);

(x) Sections 449 and 450 (that is to say, offence of house-trespass);

(xi) Sections 456 to 460, both inclusive (that is to say, offences of lurking house trespass); and

(xii) Sections 489A to 489E, both inclusive (that is to say, offences relating to currency notes and bank notes).
Shall, in the absences of any reasonable excuse, the burden of proving which excuse shall lie upon the person so aware, forthwith give information to the nearest Magistrate or police officer of such Commission or intention;

(2) For the purposes of this section, the term "offence" includes any act committed at any place out of India, which would constitute an offence if committed in India.

*1. Ins. by Act 42 of 1993, sec. 33 (w.e.f. 22-5-1993).*[/align]</B>*
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*41. When police may arrest without warrant.*

(1) Any police officer may without an order from a Magistrate and without a war rant, arrest any person-

(a) Who has been concerned in any cognizable offence, or against whom a reasonable complaint has been made, or credible information has been received, or a reasonable suspicion exists, of his having been so concerned; or

(b) Who has in his possession without lawful excuse, the burden of proving which excuse shall lie on such person, any implement of house-breaking; or

(c) Who has been proclaimed as an offender either under this Code or by order of the State Government; or

(d) In whose possession anything is found which may reasonably be suspected to be stolen property and who may reasonably be suspected of having committed an offence with reference to such thing; or

(e) Who obstructs a police officer while in the execution of his duty, or who has escaped, or attempts to escape, from lawful custody; or

(f) Who is reasonable suspected of being a deserter from any of the Armed Forces of the Union; or

(g) Who has been concerned in, or against whom a reasonable complaint has been made, or credible information has been received, or a reasonable suspicion exists, of his having been concerned in, any act committed at any place out of India which, if committed in India, would have been punishable as an offence, and for which lie is, under any law relating to extradition, or otherwise, liable to be apprehended or detained in custody in India; or

(h) Who, being a released convict, commits a breach of any rule made under subsection (5) of section 365; or

(i) For whose arrest any requisition, whether written or oral, has been received from another police officer, provided that the requisition specifies the person to be arrested and the offence or other cause for which the arrest is to be made and it appears there from that the person might lawfully be arrested without a warrant by the officer who issued the requisition.
(2) Any officer in charge of a police station may, in like manner, arrest or cause to be arrested any, person, belonging to one or more of the categories of person specified in section 109 or section 110.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*42. Arrest on refusal to give name and residence.*

(1) When any person who, in the presence of a police officer, has committed or has been accused of committing a non-cognizable offence refuses, on demand of such officer, to give his name and residence or gives a name or residence which such officer has reason to believe to be false, he may be arrested by such officer in order that his name or residence may be ascertained.

(2) When the true name and residence of such person have been ascertained, he shall be released on his executing a bond, with or without sureties, to appear before a Magistrate if so required: Provided that, if such person is not resident in India, the bond shall be secured by a surety or sureties resident in India

(3) Should the true name and residence of such person not be ascertained within twenty-four hours from the time of arrest or should he fail to execute the bond, or, if so required, to furnish sufficient sureties, he shall forthwith be forwarded to the nearest Magistrate having jurisdiction.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*43. Arrest by private person and procedure on such arrest.*

(1) Any private person may arrest or cause to be arrested any person who in his presence commits a non-bailable and cognizable offence, or any proclaimed offender, and, without unnecessary delay, shall make over or cause to be made over any person so arrested to a police officer, or, in the absence of a police officer, take such person or cause him to be taken in custody to the nearest police station.

(2) If there is reason to believe that such person comes under the provisions of section 41, a police officer shall re-arrest him.

(3) If there is reason to believe that he has committed a non-cognizable offence, and he refuses on the demand of a police officer to give his name and residence, or gives a name or residence which such officer has reason to believe to be false, he shall be dealt with under the provisions of section 42; but if there is no sufficient reason to believe that he has committed any offence, he shall be at once released.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*44. Arrests by Magistrate.*

(1) When any offence is committed in the presence of a Magistrate, whether Executive or Judicial, within his local jurisdiction, he may himself arrest or order any person to arrest the offender, and may thereupon, subject to the provisions herein contained as to bail, commit the offender to custody.

(2) Any Magistrate, whether Executive or Judicial, may at any time arrest or direct the arrest, in his presence, within his local jurisdiction, of any person for whose arrest he is competent at the time and in the circumstances to issue a warrant.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*45. Protection of members of the Armed Forces from arrest.*

(1) Notwithstanding anything contained in sections 41 to 44 (both inclusive), no member of the Armed Forces the Union shall be arrested for anything done or purported to be done by him in the discharge of his official duties except after obtaining the consent of the Central Government.

(2) The State Government may, by notification, direct that the provisions of subsection (1) shall apply to Such class or category of the members of the Force charged with the maintenance of' public order as may be specified therein, wherever they may be serving, and thereupon the provisions of that sub-section the provisions of that sub-section shall apply as if for the expression" Central Government" occurring therein, the expression "State Government" were substituted.
*STATE AMENDMENT

*
*Assam:

*For Sub-section (2) of section 45, the following sub-section shall be substituted, namely:- 

"(2) The State Government may, by notification, direct that the provisions of subsection (1) shall apply.

(a) To such class or category or category of the members of' the Forces charged with the maintenance of public order, or 

(b) To such class or category of other public servants [not being persons to whom the provisions of sub-section (1), apply] charged with the maintenance of public orders, as may be specified in notification, whenever, they may be serving, and thereupon the provisions of that sub-section shall apply as if for the expression "Central Government" occurring therein, the expression "state Government" were substituted.

[Vide President's Act 3 of 1980, sec. 2 (w.e.f. 5-6-1980)]. [/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*46. Arrest how made.*

(1) In making an arrest the police officer or other person making the same shall actually touch or confine the body of the person to be arrested, unless there be it submission to the custody by word or action.

(2) If such person forcibly resists the endeavour to arrest him, or attempts to evade the arrest, such police officer or other person may use all means necessary to effect the arrest.

(3) Nothing in this section gives a right to cause the death of a person who is not accused of an offence punishable with death or with imprisonment for life.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*47. Search of place entered by person sought to be arrested.*

(1) If any person acting under a warrant of arrest, or any police officer having authority to arrest, has reason to believe that the person to be arrested has entered into, or is within, any place, any person residing in, or being in charge of, such place shall, on demand of such person acting as aforesaid or such police officer, allow him such free ingress thereto, and afford all reasonable facilities for a search therein.

(2) If ingress to such place cannot be obtained under sub-section (1), it shall be lawful in any case for a person acting under a warrant and in any case in which a warrant may issue, but cannot be obtained without affording the person to be arrested an opportunity of escape, for a police officer to enter such place and search therein, and in order to effect an entrance into such place, to break open any outer or inner door or window of any house or place, whether that of the person to be arrested or of any other person, if after notification of his authority and purposes, and demand of admittance duly made, he cannot otherwise obtain admittance

Provided that, if any such place is an apartment in the actual occupancy of a female (not being the person to be arrested) who, according to custom, does not appear in public, such person or police officer shall, before entering such apartment, give notice to such female that she is at liberty to withdraw and shall afford her every reasonable facility for withdrawing, and may then break open the apartment and enter it.

(3) Any police officer or other person authorised to make an arrest may break open any outer or inner door or window of any house or place in order to liberate himself or any other person who, having lawfully entered for the purpose of making an arrest, is detained therein.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*48. Pursuit of offenders into other jurisdictions.*

A police officer may, for the purpose o of arresting without warrant any person whom he is authorised to arrest, pursue such person into any place in India.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*49. No unnecessary restraint.*

The person arrested shall not be subjected to more restraint than is necessary to prevent his escape.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*50. Person arrested to be informed of grounds of arrest and of right to bail.*

(1) Every police officer or other person arresting any person without warrant shall forthwith communicate to him full particulars of the offence for which he is arrested or other grounds for such arrest.

(2) Where a police officer arrests without warrant any person other than a person accused of a non-bailable offence, he shall inform the person arrested that he is entitled to be released on bail and that he may arrange for sureties on his behalf.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*51. Search of arrested persons.*

(1) Whenever a person is arrested by a police officer under a warrant which does not provide for the taking of bail, or under a warrant which provides for the taking of bail but the person arrested cannot furnish bail, and whenever a person is arrested without warrant, or by a private person under a warrant, and cannot legally be admitted to bail, or is unable to, furnish bail.

The officer making the arrests or, when the arrest is made by a private person, the police officer to whom he makes over the person arrested, may search such person, and place in safe Custody all articles, other than necessary wearing-apparel, found upon him and where any article is seized from the arrested person, a receipt showing the articles taken in possession by the police officer shall be given to such person.

(2). Whenever it is necessary to cause a female to be searched, the search shall be made by another female with strict regard to decency.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*52. Power to seize offensive weapons.*

The officer or other person making any arrest under this Code may taken from the person arrested any offensive weapons which he has about his person, and shall deliver all weapons so taken to the court or officer before which or whom the officer or person making the arrest is required by this Code to produce the person arrested.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*53. Examination of accused by medical practitioner at the request of police officer.*

(1) When a person is arrested on a charge of committing an offence of such a nature and alleged to have been committed under such circumstances that there are reasonable grounds for believing that an examination of his person will afford evidence its to the commission of an offence, it shall be lawful for a registered medical practitioner, acting, at the request of a police officer not below the rank of sub-inspector, and for- any person acting in good faith in his aid and -under his direction, to make such all examination of the person arrested as is reasonable necessary in order to ascertain the facts which may afford such evidence, and to use such force as is reasonably necessary for that purpose.

(2) Whenever the pet-son of a female is to be examined under this section, the examination shall be made only by, or under the supervision of, a female registered medical practitioner.

Explanation. In this section and in section 54, "registered medical practitioner means a medical practitioner who possesses any recognized medical qualification as defined in clause (l) of section 2 of the Indian Medical Council Act, 1956 (102 of 1956), and whose name has been entered in a State Medical Register.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*54. Examination of arrested person by medical practitioner at the request of the arrested person.*

When a person who is arrested, whether on a charge or otherwise, alleges, at the time when he is produced before a Magistrate or at any time during, the period of his detention in custody that the examination of his body will afford evidence which will disprove the commission by him of any offence or which Magistrate shall, if requested by the arrested person so to do direct the examination of' the body of Such person by a registered medical practitioner unless the Magistrate considers that the request is made for the purpose of vexation or delay or for defeating the ends of Justice.
*STATE AMENDMENT

*
*Uttar Pradesh:

*In section 54, the following sentence shall be inserted at the end, namely.

"The registered medical practitioner shall forthwith furnish to the arrested person a copy of the report of such examination free of cost."

Insertion of new Section 54-A-After Section 54, the following section shall be inserted, namely.

"54-A. Test identification of the accused. When a person is arrested on a charge of committing an offence and his test identification by any witness is considered necessary by any court having jurisdiction on it shall be lawful for an Executive Magistrate acting at the instance of such court, to hold test identification of the person arrested."

[Vide U.P. Act 1 of 1984. sec. 8 (w.e.f. 1-5-1984)].

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*55. Procedure when police officer deputes subordinate to arrest without warrant.*

(1) When any officer in charge of a police station or any police officer making an investigation under Chapter XII requires any officer subordinate to him to arrest without a warrant (otherwise than in his presence) any person who may lawfully be arrested without a warrant, he shall deliver to the officer required to make the arrest an order in writing, specifying the person to be arrested and the offence or other cause for which the arrest is to be made and the officer so required shall, before making the arrest, notify to the person to be arrested the substance of the order and, if so required by such person, shall show him the order.

(2) Nothing in sub-section (1) shall affect the power of a police officer to arrest a person under section 41.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*56. Person arrested to be taken before Magistrate or officer in charge of police station.*

A police officer making an arrest without warrant shall, without unnecessary delay and subject to the provisions herein contained as to bail, take or send the person arrested before a Magistrate having jurisdiction in the case, or before the officer in charge of a police station.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*57. Person arrested not to be detained more than twenty-four hours.*

No police officer shall detain in custody a person arrested without warrant for a longer period than under all the circumstances of the case is reasonable, and such period shall not, in the absence of a special order of a Magistrate under section 167, exceed twenty four hours exclusive of the time necessary for the journey from the place of arrest to the Magistrate's court.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*58. Police to report apprehensions.*

Officers in charge of police stations shall report to the District Magistrate, or, if he so directs, to the Sub-divisional Magistrate, the cases of all persons arrested without warrant, within the limits of their respective stations, whether such persons have been admitted to bail or otherwise.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*59. Discharge of person apprehended.*

No person who has been arrested by a police officer shall be discharged except on his own bond, or on bail, or under the special order of a Magistrate.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*60. Powers, on escape, to pursue and re-take.*

(1) If a person in lawful custody escapes or is rescued, the person from whose custody he escaped or was rescued may immediately pursue and arrest him in any place in India.

(2) The provisions of section 47 shall apply to arrests under sub-section (1) although the person making any such arrest is not acting under a warrant and is not a police officer having authority to arrest. [/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*61. Form of summons.*

Every summons issued by a court under this Code shall be in writing, in duplicate, signed by the presiding officer of such court or by such other officer as the High Court may, from time to time, by rule direct, and shall bear the seal of the court.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*62. Summons how served.*

(1) Every summons shall be served by a police officer, or subject to such rules as the State Government may make in this behalf, by an officer of the court issuing it or other public servant.

(2) The summons shall, if practicable, be served personally on the person summoned, by delivering or tendering to him one of the duplicates of the summons.

(3) Every person on whom a summons is so served shall, if so required by the serving officer, sign a receipt therefor on the back of the other duplicate.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*63. Service of summons on corporate bodies and societies.*

Service of a summons on a corporation may be effected by serving it on the secretary, local manager or other principal officer of the corporation, or by letter sent by registered post, addressed to the chief officer of the corporation in India, in which case the service shall be deemed, to have been effected when the letter would arrive in ordinary course of post.

Explanation. In this section "corporation" means an incorporated company or other body corporate and includes a society registered under the Societies Registration Act.1860 (21 of 1860).[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*64. Service when persons summoned cannot be found.*

Where the person summoned cannot, by, the exercise of due diligence be found, the summons may be served by leaving one of the duplicates for him with some adult male member of his family residing with him, and the person with whom the summons is so left shall, if so required by the serving officer, sign a receipt therefore on the back of the other duplicate.

Explanation. A servant is not a member of the family within the meaning of this section.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*65. Procedure when service cannot be effected as before provided.*

If service cannot by the exercise of due diligence be effected as provided in section 62, section 63 or section 64, the serving officer shall affix one of the duplicates of the summons to some conspicuous part of the house or homestead in which the person summoned ordinarily resides, and thereupon the court, after making such inquiries as it thinks fit, may either declare that the summons has been duly served or order fresh service in such manner as it considers proper.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*66. Service on Government servant.*

(1) Where the person summoned is in the active service of the Government, the court issuing the summons shall ordinarily send it in duplicate to the head of the office in which such person is employed: and such head shall thereupon cause the summons to be served in the manner provided by section 62, and shall return it to the court under his signature with the endorsement required by that section.

(2) Such signature shall be evidence of due service.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*67. Service of summons outside local limits.*

When a court desires that a summons issued by it shall be served at any place outside its local jurisdiction, it shall ordinarily send summons in duplicate to a Magistrate within whose local jurisdiction the person summoned resides, or is, to be there served.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*68. Proof of service in such cases and when serving officer not present.*

(1) When a Summons issued by a court is served outside its local jurisdiction, and in any case where the officer who has served a summons is not present at the hearing of the case, an affidavit, purporting to be made before a Magistrate, that such summons has been served, and a duplicate of the summons purporting to be endorsed (in the manner provided by section 62, or section 64) by the person to whom it was delivered or tendered or with whom it was left, shall be admissible in evidence, and the statements made therein shall be deemed to be correct unless and until the contrary is proved.

(2) The affidavit mentioned in this section may be attached to the duplicate of the summons and returned to the court.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*69. Service of summons on witness by post.*

(1) Notwithstanding anything contained in the preceding section of this Chapter, a court issuing a summons to a witness may in addition to and simultaneously with the issue of such summons, direct a copy of the summons to be served by registered post addressed to the witness at the place where he ordinarily resides or carries on business or personally works for gain.

(2) When an acknowledgment purporting to be signed by the witness or an endorsement purporting to be made by a postal employee that the witness refused to take delivery of the summons has been received, the court issuing the summons may declare that the summons has been duly served.
*STATE AMENDMENT

*
*Andaman and Nicobar Islands and Lakshadweep:

*In section 69, -

(a) In sub-section (I), after the words "lo be served by registered post" the words "or of' the substance thereof to be served by wireless message" shall be inserted.

(b) In subsection (2), for the words "that the witness refused to take delivery of the summons" the words "or a wireless messenger that the witness refused to take delivery, of' the summons or the message, as the case may, be" shall be substituted.

[Vide Regulation 6 of' 1977. sec. 2 (w.e.f 17-11-1977)].[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*70. Form of warrant of arrest and duration.*

(1) Every warrant of arrest issued by a court under this Code shall be in writing, signed by the presiding officer of such court and shall bear the sea] of the court.

(2) Every such warrant shall remain in force until the court, which issued it, cancels it or until it is executed.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*71. Power to direct security to be taken.*

(1) Any Court issuing a warrant for the arrest of any person may in its discretion direct by endorsement on the warrant that, if such person executes a bond with sufficient sureties for his attendance before the Court at a specified time and thereafter until otherwise directed by the court the officer to whom the warrant is directed shall take such security and shall release such person from custody.

(2) The endorsement shall state-

(a) The number of sureties;

(b) The amount in which they and the person for whose arrest the warrant is issued, are to be respectively bound;

(c) The time at which he is to attend before the court.
(3) Whenever security is taken under this section the officer to whom the warrant is directed shall forward the bond to the court.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*72. Warrants to whom directed.*

(1) A warrant of arrest shall ordinarily be directed to one or more police officers; but the court issuing such a warrant may, if its immediate execution is necessary and no police officer is immediately available, direct it to any other person or persons, and such person or persons shall execute the same.

(2) When a warrant is directed to more officers or persons than one, it may be executed by all, or by any one or more of them.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*73. Warrant may be directed to stay persona.*

(1) The Chief Judicial Magistrate or a Magistrate of the first class may direct a warrant to any person within his local jurisdiction for the arrest of any escaped convict, proclaimed offender or of any person who is accused of a non-bailable offence and is evading arrest.

(2) Such person shall acknowledge in writing the receipt of the warrant, and shall execute it if the person for whose arrest it was issued, is in, or enters on, any land or other property under his charge.

(3) When the person against whom such warrant is issued is arrested, he shall be made over with the warrant to the nearest police officer, who shall cause him to be taken before a Magistrate having jurisdiction in the case, unless security is taken under section 71.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*74. Warrant directed to police officer.*

A warrant directed to any police officer may also be executed by any other police officer whose name is endorsed upon the warrant by the officer to whom it is directed or endorsed.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*75. Notification of substance of warrant.*

The police officer or other person executing a warrant of arrest shall notify the substance thereof to the person to be arrested, and, if so required, shall show him the warrant.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*76. Person arrested to be brought before court without delay.*

The police officer or other person executing a warrant of arrest shall (subject to the provisions of section 71 as to security) without unnecessary delay bring the person arrested before the court before which he is required by law to produce such person:

Provided that such delay shall not, in any case, exceed twenty-four hours exclusive of the time necessary for the journey from the place of arrest to the Magistrate's court.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*77. Where warrant may be executed.*

A warrant of arrest may be executed at any place in India.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*78. Warrant forwarded for execution outside jurisdictions*

(1) When a warrant is to be executed outside the local jurisdiction of the Court issuing it, such court may, instead of directing the warrant to a police officer within its jurisdiction, forward it by post or otherwise to any Executive Magistrate or District Superintendent of Police or Commissioner of Police within the local limits of whose jurisdiction it is to be executed; and the Executive Magistrate or District Superintendent or Commissioner shall endorse his name thereon, and if practicable, cause it to be executed in the manner hereinbefore provided.

(2) The Court issuing a warrant under sub-section (1) shall forward, along with the warrant, the substance of the information against the person to be arrested together with such documents, if any, as may be sufficient to enable the Court acting under section 81 to decide whether bail should or should not be granted to the person.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*79. Warrant directed to police officer for execution outside jurisdiction.*

(1) When a warrant directed to a police officer is to be executed beyond the local jurisdiction of the court issuing the same, he shall ordinarily take it for endorsement either to an Executive Magistrate or to a police officer not below the rank of an officer in charge of a police station, within the local limits of whose jurisdiction the warrant is to be executed.

(2) Such Magistrate or police Officer shall endorse his name thereon and such endorsement shall be sufficient authority to the police officer to whom the warrant is directed to execute the same, and the local police shall, if so required, assist such officer in executing such warrant.

(3) Whenever there is reason to believe that the delay occasioned by obtaining the endorsement of the Magistrate or police officer within whose local jurisdiction the warrant is to be executed will prevent such execution, the police officer to whom it is directed may execute the same without such endorsement in any place beyond the local jurisdiction of the court which issued it.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*80. Procedure of arrest of person against whom warrant issued.*

When a warrant of arrest is executed outside the district in which it was issued, the person arrested shall, unless the court which issued the warrant is within thirty kilometers of the place of arrest or is nearer than the Executive Magistrate or District Superintendent of Police or Commissioner of Police within the local limits of whose jurisdiction the arrest was made, or unless security is taken under section 71, be taken before such Magistrate or District Superintendent or Commissioner.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*81. Procedure by Magistrate before whom such person arrested is brought.*

(1) The Executive Magistrate or District Superintendent of Police or Commissioner of Police shall, if the person arrested appears to be the person intended by the court which issued the warrant, direct his removal in custody to such court:

Provided that, if the offence is bailable, and such person is ready and willing to give bail to the satisfaction of such Magistrate, District Superintendent or Commissioner, or a direction has been endorsed under section 71 on the warrant and such person is ready and willing to give the security required by such direction, the Magistrate, District Superintendent or Commissioner shall take such bail or security as the case may be, and forward the bond, to the court which issued the warrant:

Provided further that if the offence is a non-bailable one, it shall be lawful for the Chief Judicial Magistrate (subject to the provisions of section 437), or the Sessions Judge, of the district in which the arrest is made on consideration of the information and the documents referred to in sub-section (2) of section 78 to release such person on bail.

(2) Nothing in this section shall be deemed to prevent a police officer from taking security under section 71.
*STATE AMENDMENT

*
*Uttar Pradesh:

*In sub-section (1) of' section 81, the following third proviso shall be inserted, namely.

"Provided also that where such person is not released on bail or where he fails to give such security as aforesaid, the Chief Judicial Magistrate in the case on a non-bailable offence or any Judicial Magistrate in the case of a bailable offence may pass such orders as he thinks fit for his custody till such time as may be necessary for his removal to the court which issued that warrant."

[Vide U.P. Act 1 of 1984, sec. 9 (w.e.f. 1-5-1984)].[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*82. Proclamation for person absconding.*

(1) If Any court has reason to believe (whether after taking evidence or not) that any person against whom a warrant has been issued by it has absconded or is concealing himself so that such warrant cannot be executed, such court may publish a written proclamation requiring him to appear at a specific place and at a specified time not less than thirty days from the date of publishing such proclamation.

(2) The proclamation shall be published as follows-

(i) 

(a) It shall be publicly read in some conspicuous place of the town or village in which such person ordinarily resides;

(b) It shall be affixed to some conspicuous part of the house or home-stead in which such person ordinarily resides or to some conspicuous place of such town or village;

(c) A copy thereof shall be affixed to some conspicuous part of the Court house,
(ii) The court may also, if it thinks fit, direct a copy of the proclamation to be published in a daily newspaper circulating in the place in which such person ordinarily resides.
(3) A statement in writing by the court issuing the proclamation to the effect that the proclamation was duly published on a specified day, in the manner specified in Clause (i) of sub-section (2), shall be conclusive evidence that the requirements of this section have been complied with, and that the proclamation was published on such day.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*83. Attachment of property of person absconding.*

(1) The court issuing a proclamation under section 82 may, for reasons to be recorded in writing, at any time after the issue of the proclamation, order the attachment of any property, movable or immovable, or both, belonging to the proclaimed person:

Provided that where at the time of the issue of the proclamation the court is satisfied, by affidavit or otherwise, that the person in relation to whom the proclamation is to be issued,--

(a) Is about to dispose of the whole or any part of his property, or

(b) Is about to remove the whole or any part of his property from the local jurisdiction of the court,
It may order the attachment simultaneously with the issue of the proclamation.

(2) Such order shall authorize the attachment of any property belonging to such person within the district in which it is made; and it shall authorize the attachment of any property belonging to such person without such district when endorsed by the District Magistrate within whose district such property is situate.

(3) If the property ordered to be attached is a debt or other movable property, the attachment under this section shall be made-

(a) By seizure; or

(b) By the appointment of a receiver; or

(c) By an order in writing prohibiting the delivery of such property to the proclaimed person or to any one on his behalf; or

(d) By all or any two of such methods, as the court thinks fit.
(4) If the property ordered to be attached is immovable, the attachment under this section shall, in the case of land paying revenue to the State Government, be made through the collector of' the district in which the land is situate, and in all other cases-

(a) By taking possessions or

(b) By the appointment of' a receiver; or

(c) By an order in writing prohibiting the payment of rent on delivery of property to the proclaimed person or to any one on his behalf: of

(d) By all or any two of such methods, as the Court thinks fit.
(5) If the property ordered to be attached consists of live-stock or is of a perishable nature, the court may, if it thinks it expedient, order immediate sale thereof, and in such case the proceeds of the sale shall abide the order of the court.

(6) The powers, duties and liabilities of a receiver appointed under this section shall be the same as those of a receiver appointed under the Code of Civil Procedure, 1908 (5 of 1908).[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*84. Claims and objections to attachment.*

(1) If any claim is preferred to, or objection made to the attachment of, any property attached under section 83, within six months from the date of such attachment, by any person other than the proclaimed person, on the ground that the claimant or objector has an interest in such property, and that such interest is not liable to attachment under section 83, the claim or objection shall be inquired into, and may be allowed or disallowed in whole or in part:

Provided that any claim preferred or objection made within the period allowed by this sub-section may, in the even of the death of the claimant or objector, be contained by his legal representative.

(2) Claims or objections under sub-section (1) may be preferred or made in the court by which the order of attachment is issued, or, if the claim or objection is in respect of property attached under an order endorsed under sub-section (2) of section 83, in the court of the Chief Judicial Magistrate of the district in which the attachment is made.

(3) Every such claim or objection shall be inquired into by the court in which it is preferred or made:

Provided that, if it is preferred or made in the court of a Chief judicial Magistrate, he may, make it over for disposal to any Magistrate subordinate to him.

(4) Any person whose claim or objection has been disallowed in whole or in part by an order under subsection (1) may, within a period of one year from the date of such order, institute a suit to establish the right which the claims in respect of the property in dispute; but subject to the result of such suit, if any, the order shall be conclusive.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*85. Release, sale and restoration of attached property.*

(1) If the proclaimed person appears within the time specified in the proclamation, the court shall make an order releasing the property from the attachment.

(2) If the proclaimed person does not appear within the time specified in the proclamation, the property under the attachment shall be at the disposal of the State Government; but it shall not be sold until the expiration of six months from the date of the attachment and until any claim preferred or objection made under section 84 has been disposed of under that section; unless it is subject to speedy and natural decay, or the court considers that the sale would be for the benefit of the owner, in either of which cases the court may cause it to be sold whenever it thinks fit.

(3) If, witness two years from the date of the attachment, any person whose property is or has been at the disposal of the State Government, under sub-section (2), appears voluntarily or is apprehended and brought before the court by whose order the property was attached, or the court to which such court is subordinate, and proves to the satisfaction of- such court that he did not abscond or conceal himself for the purpose of avoiding, execution of the warrant, and that he had not such notice of the proclamation as to enable him to attend within the time specified therein, such property, or, if the same has been sold, the net proceeds of the sale, or, if part only thereof has been sold, the net proceeds of the sale and the residue of the property, shall, after satisfying there from all costs incurred in consequence of the attachment, be delivered to him. [/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*86. Appeal from order rejecting application for restoration of attached property.*

Any person referred to in sub-section (3) of section 85, who is aggrieved by any refusal to deliver property or the proceeds of the sale thereof may appeal to the court to which appeals ordinarily lie from the sentences of the first-mentioned court.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*87. Issue of warrant in lieu of, or in addition to, summons.*

A court may, in any case in which it is empowered by this Code to issue a summons for the appearance of any person, issue, after recording its reasons in writing, a warrant for his arrest-

(a) If either before the issue of summons, or after the issue of the same but before time fixed for his appearance, the court sees reason to believe that he has absconded or will not obey the summons; or

(b) If, at such time he fails to appear and the summons is proved to have been duly served in time to admit of his appearing in accordance therewith and no reasonable excuse is offered for such failure.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*88. Power to take bond for appearance.*

When any person for whose appearance or arrest the officer presiding in any court is empowered to issue a summons or warrant, is present in such court, such officer may require such person to execute a bond, with or without sureties, for his appearance in such court, or any other court to which the case may be transferred for trial.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*89. Arrest on breach of bond for appearance.*

When any person who is bound by any bond taken under this Code to appear before a court, does not appear, the officer presiding in such court may issue a warrant directing that such person be arrested and produced before him.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*90. Provisions of this Chapter generally applicable to summons and warrants of arrest.*

The provisions contained in this Chapter relating to a summons and warrants, and their issue. Service, and execution, shall, so far as may be, apply to every summons and every warrant of arrest issued under this Code.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*91. Summons to produce document or other thing.*

(1) Whenever any court or any officer in charge of a police station considers that the production of any document of or other thing is necessary or desirable for the purposes of any investigation, inquiry, may issue a summons, or such officer a written order, to the person in whose possession or power such document or thing is believed to be requiring him to attend and produce it or to produce it at the time and place stated in the summons or order.

(2) Any person required under this section merely to produce a document or other thing shall be deemed to have complied with the requisition if he causes such document or thing to be produced instead of attending personally to produce the same.

(3) Nothing in this section shall be deemed -

(a) To affect, sections 123 and 124 of the Indian Evidence Act, 1872 (1 of 1872), or the Bankers, Books Evidence Act, 1891(13 of 1891), or

(b) To apply to a letter, postcard, telegram or other document or any parcel or thing in the custody of the postal or telegraph authority.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*92. Produce as to letters and telegrams.*

(1) If any document, parcel or thing in the custody of a postal or telegraph authority is, in the opinion of the District Magistrate, Chief Judicial Magistrate, Court of Sessions or High Court wanted for the purpose of any investigation, inquiry, trial or other proceeding under this Code, such Magistrate or court may require postal or telegraph authority, as the case may be, or deliver the document, parcel or thing to such person a the Magistrate or Court directs.

(2) If any such document, parcel or thing is, in the opinion of any other Magistrate, whether Executive or Judicial, or of any Commissioner of police or District Superintendent of police, wanted for any such purpose, he may require the postal or telegraph authority, as the case nay be, to cause search to be made for and to detain such document, parcel or thing pending the order of a document, parcel or thing pending the order of District Magistrate or court under sub-section (1).[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*93. When search warrant may be issued.*

(1)

(a) Where any court has reason to believe that a person to whom a summons or order under section 91 or a requisition under sub-section (1) of section 92 has been, or might be, addressed, will not or would not produce the document or thing as required by such summons or requisition, or 

(b) Where such document or thing is not known to the Court to be in the possession of any person, or

(c) Where the court considers that the purposes of any inquiry, trial or other proceeding under this Code will be served by a General search or inspection. 
it may issue a search-warrant; and the person to whom such warrant is directed, may search or inspect in accordance therewith and the provisions hereinafter contained.(2) The court may, if it thinks fit, specify in the warrant the particular place or part thereof to which only the search or inspection shall extend; and the person charged with the execution of such warrant shall then search or inspect only the place or part so specified.

(3) Nothing contained in this section shall authorize any Magistrate other than a District Magistrate or Chief Judicial Magistrate to grant a warrant to search for a document, parcel or other thing in the custody of the postal or telegraph authority.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*94. Search of place suspected to contain stolen property, forged documents, etc.*

(1) If a District Magistrate, Sub-divisional Magistrate or Magistrate of the first class, upon information and after such inquiry as he thinks necessary, has reason to believe that any place is used for the deposit or sale of stolen property, or for the deposit, sale or production of any objectionable article to which this section applies, or that any such objectionable article is deposited in any place, he may by warrant authorize any police officer above the rank of a constable-

(a) To enter, with such assistance as may be required, such place,

(b) To search the same in the manner specified in the warrant,

(c) To take possession of any property or article therein found which he reasonably suspects to be stolen property or objectionable article to which this section applies,

(d) To convey such property or article before a Magistrate, or to guard the same on the spot until the offender is taken before a Magistrate, or otherwise to dispose of it in some place of safety,

(e) To take into custody and carry before a Magistrate every person found in such place who appears to have been privy to the deposit, sale or production of any such property or article knowing or having reasonable cause to suspect it to be stolen property or, as the case may be, objectionable article to which this section applies.
(2) The objectionable articles to which this section applies are-

(a) Counterfeit coin;

(b) Pieces of metal made in contravention of the Metal Tokens Act, 1889 (1 of 1889), or brought into India in contravention of any notification for the time being in force under section 11 of the Customs Act, 1962 (52 of 1962);

(c) Counterfeit currency note; counterfeit stamps;

(d) Forged documents;

(e) False seals;

(45 of 1860);

(g) Instruments or materials used for the production of any of the articles mentioned in clauses (a) to (f).

f) Obscene objects referred to in section 292 of the[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*95. Power to declare certain publications forfeited and to issue search warrants for the same.*

(1) Where- 

(a) Any newspaper, or book, or

(b) Any document,
Whenever printed appears to the State Government to contain any, matter the publication of which is punishable under section 124A or section 153 A or section 153B or section 292 or section 293 or section 295A of the Indian Penal Code (45 of 1860), the State Government may, by notification, stating the grounds of its opinion, declare every copy of the issue of the news paper containing such matter, and every copy of such book or other document to be forfeited to Government, and thereupon any police officer may, seize the same whenever found in India and any, Magistrate may by w\arrant authorize any police officer not below the rank of sub-inspector to enter upon and search for the same in any premises there any copy of such issue or any Such book or other document may be reasonable, suspected to be.

(2) In this section and in section 96, -

(a) "Newspaper" and "book" have the same meaning as in the Press and Registration of Books Act, 1867 (25 of 1867):

(b) "Document" includes any painting, drawing or photograph, or other visible representation.
(3) No order passed or action taken under this section shall be called in question in any court otherwise than in accordance with the provisions of section 96.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*96. Application to High Court to set aside declaration of forfeiture.*

(1) Any person having any newspaper, books or other document, in respect of which a declaration of forfeiture has been made under section 95, may within two months from the date of publication in the official Gazette of such declaration, apply to the High court to set aside such declaration on the ground that the issue of the newspaper, or the books or the other, document, in respect of which the declaration was made, did not contain any such matter as is referred to in sub-section (1) of section 95.

(2) Every such application shall, where the High Court consists of three or, more Judges be heard and determined by a Special Bench of the High Court composed of three Judges and where the High Court consists of less than three Judges, such Special Bench shall be composed of all the Judges of that High Court.

(3) On the hearing of any such application with reference to any newspaper, any copy of such newspaper may be given in evidence in aid of the proof of the nature or tendency of the words, signs or visible representations contained in such newspaper in respect of which the declaration of forfeiture was made. 

(4) The High Court shall, if it is not satisfied that the issue of the newspaper, or the book or other document, in respect of which the application has been made, contained any such matter as is referred to in sub-section (I) of section 95, set aside the declaration of forfeiture.

(5) Where there is a difference of opinion among the Judges forming the Special Bench, the decision shall be in accordance with the opinion of the majority of those Judges.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*97. Search for persons wrongfully confined.*

If any District Magistrate, Sub-divisional Magistrate or Magistrate of the first class has reason to believe that any person is confined under such circumstances that the confinement amounts to an offence, he may issue, a search-warrant, and the person to whom such warrant is directed may search for the person so confined; and such search shall be made in accordance therewith, and the person, if found, shall be immediately taken before a Magistrate, who shall make such order as in the circumstances of the case seems proper.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*98. Power to compel restoration of abducted females.*

Upon complaint made on oath of the abduction or unlawful detention of a woman, or a female child under the age of eighteen years, for any unlawful purpose, a District Magistrate, Sub-divisional Magistrate or Magistrate of the first class may make an order for the immediate restoration of such woman to her liberty, or of such female child to her husband, parent, guardian or other person having the lawful charge or such child, and may compel compliance with such order, using such force as may be necessary.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*99. Direction, etc., of search warrants.*

The provisions of sections 38, 70, 72, 74, 77, 78 and 79 shall, so far as may be, apply to all search-warrants issued under section 93, section 94, section 95 or section 97.[/align]</B>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

<B>[align=left] 
*100. Persons in charge of closed place to allow search.*

(1) Whenever any place liable to search of inspection under this Chapter is closed, any person residing in, or being in chare of, such place, shall, on demand of the officer or other person executing the warrant, and on production of the warrant, allow him free ingress thereto, and afford all reasonable facilities for a search therein-

(2) If ingress into such place cannot be so obtained, the officer or other person executing the warrant may proceed in the manner provided by sub-section (2) of section 47.

(3) Where any person in or about such place is reasonably suspected of concealing about his person any article for which search should be made, such person may be searched and if such person is a woman, the search shall be made by another woman with strict regard to decency.

(4) Before making a search under this Chapter, the officer or other person about to make it shall call upon two or more independent and respectable inhabitants of the locality in which the place to be searched is situate or of any other locality if no such inhabitant of the said locality is available or is willing to be a witness to the search, to attend and witness the search and may issue an order in writing to them or any of them so to do.

(5) The search shall be made in their presence, and a list of all things seized in the course of such search and of the places in which they are respectively found shall be prepared by such officer or other person and signed by such witness; but no person witnessing a search under this section shall be required to attend the court as a witness of the search unless specially summoned by it.

(6) The occupant of the place searched, or some person in his behalf, shall, in every instance, be permitted to attend during the search, and a copy of the list prepared under this section, signed by the said witnesses, shall be delivered to such occupant or person.

(7) When any person is searched under sub-section (3), a list of all things taken possession of shall be prepared, and a copy thereof shall be delivered to such person.

(8) Any person who, without reasonable cause, refuses or neglects to attend and witness a search under this section, when called upon to do so by an order in writing delivered or tendered to him, shall be deemed to have committed an offence under section 187 of the Indian Penal Code (45 of 1860).[/align]</B>

----------

